# Jazzberry



## Western Mare (Sep 14, 2013)

Jazzberry was a schooling mare and the horse that taught me everything about riding. I have been blessed with meeting her, as she was old and passed away after only 5 months since I had started taking lessons.

I will never forget her - she was patient, beautiful and kind. She could read her rider's heart and was always very understanding of people's emotions.

Everyone missed her badly when she passed away - no other horses could compare. She taught hundreds of people and was very popular amongst riders of all ages. A musical was played in the riding school to remember her.

I just want to say: Thank You Jazzberry for everything you represented.

You still visit me in my dreams, where I see you cantering in never-ending pastures. I will never forget you and your spirit will live on in all the people who have known you.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

RIP Jazzberry, you served well xx


----------

